# Meldung: Neue Seite von Pits Angelreisen



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2005)

*Meldung von unserem Partner Pits Angelreisen:*

Hallo Boardis, liebe Schwedenfreunde und Sportfischer,

unsere neue Webseite ist fertig gestellt!

Neben den Preisen für 2006 findet Ihr jede Menge Informationen über den Schärengarten, 

die Fischerei vor Ort und natürlich auch über unsere Ferienhäuser. 

Schöne Fang- und Landschaftsaufnahmen befinden sich in der „Bildergalerie“.


http://www.pits-angelreisen.de


Viel Spaß beim Surfen wünscht Euch Pit Gaidos


----------

